# progynova



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

dear Mazv
i wonder if you can advise me please?, I have started Progynova on the first day of my period with baby aspirin and my period is so watery, is this normal?
thanks for your help
em x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Em,

Could be a side-effect of the Progynova, it can cause changes to vaginal secretions and can change your bleeding pattern and flow. If it's troublesome then you could speak to your clinic about it.

Maz x


----------



## emalia (Feb 7, 2007)

dear Mavz
thanks for that, things seem to have normalised now.
best wishes


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Glad to hear its settled down   Hopefully it was just a one off thing

Maz x


----------

